# Does EI dosing affect shrimps?



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

Just as the title suggest, does EI dosing affect shrimps at all? like breeding, life span etc?

I've heard that excel decreases their breeding rate, is that true? I also have some moss balls in there and I heard that excel kills them, is that also true?

(i dont dose excel in tanks where i have moss balls because of this worry)

The reason I'm asking is because I would like to try a high-tech/heavy planted shrimp tank.

Thanks, 

iBetta


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

Yes ofcourse.
Adding ferts or co2 will effect their health/ breeding/ baby survival rate.
Itks difficult to tell by how much bc there are too many variables.


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

ok thank you!


----------

